
Ask HN: How to Transition Out of a Team? - Raed667
Let&#x27;s say you announced that this is your last month with you current company. How did you make the transition out of your team smooth and stress-free?
======
ycombonator
Having done this as consultant more than enough times here is my advice: 1\.
Transparency : Be transparent to your boss and the team that depended on you.
2\. Prioritize “can’t live withouts”: what I mean by this is are you holding
something in your brain or your system folder somewhere that your team
absolutely needs to function ? 3\. Ask / talk / meet: meet with your team
members 1:1 or or group ask them how can you help them fill the gaps and what
do they need from you. 4\. Don’t burn bridges. After all they had your back
all along. Good luck

